# Hey hey.....how's it going in meat land?



## floridafox (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi. Newbie here, as you figured.
Have never smoked anything in my life, BUT am eager to learn, and excited to talk to other meat enthusiasts. 
I am 28, from South Florida, pretty well versed in most things culinary except for smoking/curing. I brine here and there....and thats about it. Now, I'm looking to expand my passion. Would love to get a smoker, but will probably start with the Cabela's dehydrator 80L and learn from there. Suggestions?
In fact, I am still debating which dehydrator model to get.

I'm interested in smoking/dehydrating without curing...or well, using more natural items for curing...and trying to avoid sugar/salt for a friend with a restricted diet. for me, well....I'll eat anything...cure or no cure. Haha.
That's about it!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us


----------



## huskersmokeman (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF...be sure to check out the Jerky section and the equipment section, as there are lots of folks around here with advice on both.  For smoking...well, ask about anyone.  If they don't know, they will post you a link to someone who does.  Best of luck!!


----------



## goobi99 (Feb 24, 2009)

welcome to the SMF! where abouts in So Fla are ya?


----------



## jontiffs2005 (Feb 24, 2009)

well i am fairly new to smoking i have been smoking stuff for 6 months now and so far  i and my family have loved everything i would suggest that u take a look at the fatties threads and make a breakfast one they are so good
i have think that this site is the best ever and i am so happy i found it


----------



## ronp (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome, I am sure you will find what you want here.


----------



## jamesb (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## got14u (Feb 24, 2009)

welcome u came to the right place for info !!


----------



## bassman (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  It only takes one smoke to  become addicted.  Glad you could join us.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  There's tons of info available here, both in the posts and from the people who are here.  Take advantage of them.  It's a great place!


----------



## fired up (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## smokingscooby (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Look around I am sure you will find answers to any questions that you may have. It won't belong before for you realize how addicting this hobby is.. Meat + Smoke = Great eats. Don't forget the QVIEW..


----------



## floridafox (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I will soon be posting pics of new adventures in smoking and dehydrating from Deerfield Beach. Fla!


----------



## seenred (Feb 24, 2009)

welcome to SMF!  Lots of help here for you, just keep reading.  Plenty of good people who want to help.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome.  Have not been to Deerfield Beach in awhile.  I interned for a sports marketing company in Boca.  Nice area, a little crowded for my taste, but love the beaches.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA.........I have the 9 drawer Excalibur from Cabela's and it does a superb job!

Good Luck,  John


----------



## grothe (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, glad ta have ya here!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the SMF. Enjoy reading about all the great tips and experiences from other happy smokers.


----------



## cruizer (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 25, 2009)

you've come to the right place! Welcome from Oklahoma


----------

